# Sonax BSD over BH Double Speed Wax



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi, anyone got any positives/negatives using BSD over DSW? Not uncovered anything on a search.

Thanks.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Why you want to do that? No point IMHO.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

I've not used the DSW yet (but will be tomorrow) so was curious to how good it actually is and was it worth the BSD to help it along.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

No. DSW is stunning good without it. Sheeting is immense.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Neilvx (Mar 11, 2014)

I would use BSD to top protection after future washes.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Neilvx said:


> I would use BSD to top protection after future washes.


My thoughts too.:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I got my DSW on Saturday and can't wait to try it.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Neilvx said:


> I would use BSD to top protection after future washes.


I've done this, works really well. However, don't put BSD straight on top of the fresh wax, give it at least a month. The wax is even better at beading than BSD is!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Although I don't have BH SW I have BH Finis and use BSD over that as a maintenance between waxes, works great.


----------



## Chrisdiver (Apr 22, 2016)

Used sonax BSD for the first time yesterday as a final spray after washing and the beeding is unbelievable especially in the lovely Scottish weather!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

BSD is superb,not the slickest QD but it does bead and last very well.


----------



## Mclaren72 (May 1, 2016)

I have recently applied Sonax NPT sealant to my car (last week) and plan to use BSD after most washes as a top up of protection, shine etc.

I also like the look of BH double speed wax but would I be wasting time by applying this if I have recently applied Sonax NPT?


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Mclaren72 said:


> I have recently applied Sonax NPT sealant to my car (last week) and plan to use BSD after most washes as a top up of protection, shine etc.
> 
> I also like the look of BH double speed wax but would I be wasting time by applying this if I have recently applied Sonax NPT?


You could. Usually the steps are polish -> sealant -> wax but sometimes a sealant is enough if you're looking for protection. Adding a wax layer over a sealant can give a different appearance/depth to the paintwork. The general recommendation is to make sure that the sealant has had sufficient time to dry/cure before applying the wax layer.

Some waxes also perform better when applied to clean paintwork such as BH Finish as they bond directly with the paintwork. I guess it depends on the products used, BH Finis is regarded as a long term wax, I probably wouldn't use a sealant under Finis. There are also hybrid products available.
Hopefully someone with more experience than I have will add some comments


----------



## Mclaren72 (May 1, 2016)

Gixxer6 said:


> You could. Usually the steps are polish -> sealant -> wax but sometimes a sealant is enough if you're looking for protection. Adding a wax layer over a sealant can give a different appearance/depth to the paintwork. The general recommendation is to make sure that the sealant has had sufficient time to dry/cure before applying the wax layer.
> 
> Some waxes also perform better when applied to clean paintwork such as BH Finish as they bond directly with the paintwork. I guess it depends on the products used, BH Finis is regarded as a long term wax, I probably wouldn't use a sealant under Finis. There are also hybrid products available.
> Hopefully someone with more experience than I have will add some comments


Thanks, Gixxer.

The sealant has been on for a week now so should have had its time to bond/settle etc.

I was thinking of BH double speed wax to hopefully give it another level of gloss and protection but the sealant alone has given the car a nice shine. But if it does not bond well over a sealant then I may give it a miss for now


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Double Speed Wax is very sealant heavy I think, very much a hybrid in the same way that Supernatural Hybrid is, I think anyway, although I wait to be corrected.

It works best on paint cleaned by Bilt Hamber's Cleaner Fluid (or IPA at a push) but I think it should work on over NPT. Experiment and let us know.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have used DSW over dodos need for speed and it's still going after months. 

DSW cures almost instantly which makes it a bit strange to apply 

Gonz.


----------



## Mclaren72 (May 1, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> I have used DSW over dodos need for speed and it's still going after months.
> 
> DSW cures almost instantly which makes it a bit strange to apply
> 
> Gonz.


Would you recommend doing a panel at a time or half a panel at a time? And how long would you say to leave it for if it cures almost instantly?


roscopervis said:


> Double Speed Wax is very sealant heavy I think, very much a hybrid in the same way that Supernatural Hybrid is, I think anyway, although I wait to be corrected.
> 
> It works best on paint cleaned by Bilt Hamber's Cleaner Fluid (or IPA at a push) but I think it should work on over NPT. Experiment and let us know.


Ok, thanks. I may pick some up and provide an update if I can apply it this weekend!


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Mclaren72 said:


> Would you recommend doing a panel at a time or half a panel at a time? And how long would you say to leave it for if it cures almost instantly?


Polished Blisss advertise 5-10 minutes, however I found doing the swipe test worked well with an average time for me of about 6 minutes per panel, dependant upon temperatures of course.

Oh I wouldn't put it over NPT, it's pretty good as it is, wait 3 months for it to die down then cleanse and try DSW.


----------



## Mclaren72 (May 1, 2016)

Glen B said:


> Polished Blisss advertise 5-10 minutes, however I found doing the swipe test worked well with an average time for me of about 6 minutes per panel, dependant upon temperatures of course.
> 
> Oh I wouldn't put it over NPT, it's pretty good as it is, wait 3 months for it to die down then cleanse and try DSW.


Perfect, thanks Glen. I will leave it a few months to get the most out of it.

I should probably have a look around the forum (which I will do) but what do most use to strip wax/sealants etc. I have seen Gtech Panel Wipe mentioned a few times.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

As said 5 minutes cure is probably best, I do a couple panels at a time then go back to buff off. 

To strip wax /sealant I use a chemical paint cleaner like BH cleaner fluid or DJ lime prime. 

Gonz.


----------



## Hammond20 (Jul 18, 2016)

I plan on using DSW after applying SRP. Will this give me a good finish or would I be better using panel wipe before? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Pretty sure the results would be fine - not much point applying SRP though, if you're going to take it off with panel wipe.


----------

